# World Games in Sallbach/Hinterglemm vom 28-31.8.2003



## Hugo (6. März 2003)

da ja schon einige fragen zu dem thema im riva-thread aufgetuacht sind, mach ich jetz schonma den passenden thread auf um zu verhindern dass der festival-thread in saalbach verschwindet

bis jetz sind dort anzutreffen:
"mtb-racer"
"phiro"
"darkdesigner"
und meine wenigkeit

werden wohl aber noch ne ganze ecke mehr werden


----------



## pagey (6. März 2003)

ich/wir sind garantiert wieder dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loulou (6. März 2003)

...????
gibts da auch nen link hin, find bei Google nur die alten Kamellen, is ja wieder supergeschickt, parallel zur Marathon WM in Lugano am 31.08....


----------



## pagey (6. März 2003)

http://worldgames.upsolutmv.com/


----------



## phiro (6. März 2003)

@Hugo

ach da haste ja jetzt doch schon einen neuen Tread aufgemacht, is schon besser so denke ich  

also Mädels: ich bin dabei


----------



## phiro (20. März 2003)

@Hugo

sachma, du als Ortskundiger kannst mir doch sicher sagen wo das Festgelände eigentlich genau ist (Saalbach oder Hinterglemm oder wo)

weil ich mir doch jetzt ma ne Unterkunft suchen will und gerne in der Nähe vom Festivalgelände wohnen würde, das ichs zum Start, zu den Strecken und zu den Parties nicht allzu weit hab


----------



## Hugo (20. März 2003)

wird dieses wie letztes jahr wohl wieder hinterglemm sein, mit unterkunft würd ich noch n bischen warten und schaun ob upsolut wieder komplettpackages anbietet....letztes jahr 115ezahlt für 3 nächte in ner echt schönen pension mit abgeschlossener radgarage, frühstück fernsehn und krahm sowie allen eintrittsgeldern und krahm....sprich für die übernachtungen lediglich 55 aufpreis bezahlt....billiger wirds wohl kaum werden auch wenn du selbst buchst


----------



## Johann (21. März 2003)

letztes jahr...


----------



## Tom Sch (3. Juli 2003)

Hi,

könnte mir jemand bitte verraten wie der CC Kurs und die Marathon Strecke von der Beschaffenheit her sind?
Ich meine nicht die Länge und die Höhenmeter (das steht ja auf den Internetseiten), sondern den Streckenbelag und den Zustand.
Anders gesagt bin ich am überlegen ob ich mit dem Softtail (Trek STP) oder dem Fully (Giant NRS) fahre - oder womöglich beide mitnehme...
Noch was, ist der Start/Ziel/Event Bereich eigentlich in Saalbach oder in Hinterglemm?

Grüße


----------



## phiro (4. Juli 2003)

das Festivalgelände befindet sich in Hinterglemm, wie Hugo weiter oben schon mal geschrieben hat

zu den Strecken kann ich dir nix genaueres sagen, bin auch zum ersten mal dabei


----------



## Johann (7. Juli 2003)

richtig, das festivalgelände ist im ortskern von hinterglemm und das wm-zelt unterhalb vom goaßstall, wo man dann später noch richtig gut abstürzen kann... ;o)

streckenbelag der marathonstrecke (ich bin letztes jahr nur den halbmarathon gefahren) ist eigentlich schotter/asphalt/wanderweg, bei uns war alles furztrocken, am marathontag, den folgetag, CC-rennen hats gekübelt wie aus eimern, entsprechend war die cc-strecke, die doch größtenteils auf wiesenwegen verläuft.... 
also, marathon eher schotter, cc-rennen eher wiese..... so hab ich es erinnerung..... vielleicht kann ja noch jemand anderes was dazu sagen.....

viel spass, ist ein megageiler event, ich bin dieses jahr leider nicht dabei..... sind etwas weiter östlich unterwegs, richtung riva.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fellow-Biker (7. Juli 2003)

Hi .. habe mir das profil mal angesehen .. aber so genau kann man das auf der hp leider auch nicht erkennen.

Für mich sieht es so aus, als wären die langen Anstiege höchstens so ca. bei 12-13 % Steigung .. nur kurz am Beginn der 2. Runde konnte ich ca. 20% ausmachen.

Kennt jemand die Strecke und kann das bestätigen bzw. Angaben dazu machen?

Ich bin gestern am Tegernsee gefahren und finde die langen Anstiege zum Wallberg mit ca. 15-16% sowiel den Anstieg nach Galaun mit >20% schon ziemlich extrem ..

Gruss
FB


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Juli 2003)

Tach Fellow-Biker,

also wenn du die Tegernsee-Anstiege heftig fandest, wirst du mit den Saalbach-Anstiegen auch nicht besser bedient sein. Ich bin die letzten beiden Male die Langstrecke gefahren, einmal bei Sauwetter und einmal bei Idealwetter.
Kurz nach dem Start in Hinterglemm rollst du dich kurz ein Richtung Saalbach auf einer leicht abfallenden Landstraße, und dann geht es erst mal ohne Vorwarnung auch gleich zur Sache. Daß du dich in Sachen Bergfahren kurz einfahren kannst- Fehlanzeige. Schon von da ab heisst es eigentlich nur:verdammte Dauerkraxelei. Woher sonst kommen die 3800hm auf knapp 80km? Auf der langen Runde gibt sogar ein Stück, das ist so steil, da hat man zu Fuss Probleme, mit den Schuhen Grip auf dem Schotter zu haben, um nicht den Hang wieder herunterzurutschen. Ebene Strecken gibt es kaum. Höchstens nach dem zweiten großen Anstieg auf den Zwölferkogel kannst du versuchen, dich etwas auszuruhen, denn da geht's nach der Abfahrt ausnahmsweise mal gemässigter zu. Wenn du allerdings nicht top trainiert bist (weiss ich nicht), bringt das an dieser Stelle auch nichts mehr, da wohl die meisten vom Zwölferkogel Puddingbeine mit runterbringen (so wie ich auch).


----------



## blackangel07 (7. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fellow-Biker _
> *Für mich sieht es so aus, als wären die langen Anstiege höchstens so ca. bei 12-13 % Steigung .. nur kurz am Beginn der 2. Runde konnte ich ca. 20% ausmachen.*


Also wenn Dir der MA zu flach sein sollte kann ich Dich wirklich nur beneiden...! 
Wie stark die steigung im einzelnen ist weiß ich nicht genau, auf jeden fall sind die anstiege ziemlich lang und zumindest aufn Schattberg schieben bei der kleinen runde schon einige. Fahrbar wäre es schon, rein von der steigung her gesehen...

Happy trailz


----------



## Helmut (7. Juli 2003)

also ich fahre am Donnerstag nach hinterglemm und sonntag vormittag zurück.
ich könnte noch jemanden mitnehmen.
start: göppingen

gruß helmut


----------



## Johann (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fellow-Biker _
> *Für mich sieht es so aus, als wären die langen Anstiege höchstens so ca. bei 12-13 % Steigung .. nur kurz am Beginn der 2. Runde konnte ich ca. 20% ausmachen.
> 
> Kennt jemand die Strecke und kann das bestätigen bzw. Angaben dazu machen?
> *




es sind auch mit sicher 12-13% steigungen dabei, aber auch über 20% und das nicht zu knapp... und wie jemand schon sagte, aufn schattberg hoch sind einige schon am schieben, weil man wegen dem geröll wirklich keinen noch so kleinen fahrfehler machen darf, sonst kann man absteigen, nochmal anfahren wird schwer.... viel erfolg...!!!
wenn du im ziel bist fühlst du dich auf jeden fall ganz groß!!!
und noch nen tip, auch wenns wie letztes jahr morgens beim start nur 5 grad sind..... es wird schneller warm als man denkt....


----------



## Tom Sch (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

danke, die Strecken kann ich mir nun recht gut vorstellen!

Was meint Ihr für den Marathon - Softtail (Trek STP) oder Fully (Giant NRS)?
Bergauf gehen beide fast gleich gut, bergab hat das NRS natürlich "leichte" Vorteile. Bringts aber nur wenn die Abfahrten nicht nur Forstwege oder Trails ohne Löcher/Querrinnen sind.

Übrigens "Anstieg Wallberg" (mein alter Hausberg), der ist eigentlich gar nicht so steil, schwierig machen diese Auffahrt doch nur die inzwischen ziemlich ausgefahrenen Querrinnen!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fellow-Biker (8. Juli 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Infos .. wobei ich immer noch nicht viel weiter bin. Klar finden manche den Wallberg leicht und andere müssen schon bei geringerer Steigung schieben ..

Ich persönlich (bin mit >80 kg eher kein Bergfloh) finde, es ist durchaus ein grosser Unterschied, ob es nun 12-13% oder 15-16% sind, da ich bei ca. 13% noch einen schönen runden Tritt fahren kann .. bei 15-16% wird es da schon schwerer, vor allem wenn ich schon einige hm in den beinen habe.

Wenn ich also das Profil anschaue, dann ist der lange Anstieg zur Westgipfelhütte (ist das der Schattberg?) ziemlich genau 10 km lang (von km 23 bis 33) und hat 1100 Höhenmeter (von ca. 1000 m bis 2100 m). Das macht im Schnitt genau 11%!    .. nur sind die Profile eben nicht so exakt gezeichnet, dass man sehen kann, ob es sehr konstante Steigungen sind ..

Anyway .. nach allem was ich gelesen habe, werde ich wohl dabei sein!! ;-)


----------



## Johann (8. Juli 2003)

ein paar impressionen und einen schönen bericht kannst du auf unserer homepage nachlesen.... singletrail 

vielleicht bringt dich das noch bißchen weiter....

servus


----------



## Tom Sch (9. Juli 2003)

@Johann

Nette Internetseite übrigens!


----------



## boile (9. Juli 2003)

die CC-strecke ist an sich technisch nicht sehr schwierig (bis auf eine außnahme). zuerst geht es auf asphalt rauf, dann auf wiese, wieder asphalt/schotter (wenn ichs richtig in erinnerung hab), wieder wiese, singletrail im wald mit einer etwas größeren wurzel-bis dahin fast nur bergauf. dann den im trail wieder etwas runter und dann kommt die einzig knifflige stelle-zumindest für mich und die meisten anderen mädels die letztes jahr gestartet sind. erst ne "stufe" runter und in einer rinne ne relativ steile spitzkehre (linksrum). wenns regnet läuft genau mittendrin das wasser runter :-/  dann vielleicht 30m nochmal im wald, dabei noch eine nicht mehr ganz so steile spitzkehre nach rechts und über ne wiese wieder zurück zum zielgelände. wenns regnet isses da ziemlich rutschig, vor allem, wenn die stollen zu sind und du auf die straße kommst. der anstieg auf de wiese war letztes jahr dann tierisch aufgeweicht und mit megagegenwind. 
zum marathon kann ich dir leider nix sagen, aber beim CC bräuchte man nicht wirklich n fully


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2003)

so, jetzt hab ichs getan. unterkunft gebucht und marathon angemeldet.

wahrscheinlich fahre ich den halbmarathon. 3800 hm sind doch ein wenig heftig auf nur 80 km.

egal, dabei sein ist alles. hauptsache verletzungsfrei und pannenfrei wieder ankommen 

ich gehe übrigens unter "IBC Racing Team" an den start, wahrscheinlich bis dahin noch ohne trikot, aber macht ja nix


----------



## phiro (19. August 2003)

so jetzt kram ich das Ding mal wieder ans Licht, denn der Termin rückt ja immer näher 

jetzt hab ich aber mal noch ne Frage zur Anmelung, denn ich hab mich schon am 24.07. angemeldet, aber bisher ist weder das Geld abgebucht noch hab ich diesen Anmeldungszettel per Post bekommen
wie sieht das bei euch aus?

gruß


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2003)

sieht bei mir genauso aus !
hab zwar erst anfang august die sache fest gemacht, außer ne e-mail bestätigung ist aber nix passiert !

hab gestern noch mal ne mail an upsolut rausgehauen und um klärung gebeten.

bin mal gespannt, ob jetzt endlich was passiert !


----------



## phiro (20. August 2003)

also hast du auch das Prob, die werdens wahrscheinlich erst auf den letzten Drücker machen  

die Onlinebestätigung kam ja schon kurz nach der Anmeldung, aber die ist ja nichts "Wert" bei der Anmeldung vor Ort

sag dann bitte bescheid wenn sie antworten sollten

gruß


P.S. ist eigentlich ein Treffen oder sowas geplant??


----------



## Tom Sch (20. August 2003)

Hallo,

komisch, bei mir ist schon alles angekommen!

Bestätigung der Zimmerreservierung
Bestätigung für Fullpackage
Geld vom Konto abgebucht

Kam schon vor ca. 14 Tagen!


----------



## phiro (20. August 2003)

@Tom Sch

hmm komisch, wann hast du dich denn angemeldet?

könnte aber auch mit deiner Zimmerreservierung zu tun haben, dass deshalb das Geld schon weg ist

ich werd langsam ungeduldig, ich fahr schließlich schon Dienstag, bis dahin möchte der Mist bald mal da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Sch (20. August 2003)

Angemeldet habe ich mich vor ca. 5 Wochen, dann gab es noch zwei Telefonate mit den Ösis wegen dem Zimmer, daraufhin kam die Rechnung - Abbuchung - Bestätigung - erledigt!


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2003)

also ich hab jetzt mal die worldgames hotline angerufen (01805-771760, 12 c/min glaub ich, info auf deren homepage) und erfahren, dass ich angemeldet bin  

es kann aber sein, dass die unterlagen nicht mehr rechtzeitig zugeschickt werden !
es genügt aber vor ort den personalausweis vorzuzeigen und man bekommt eine ersatzakreditierung !

und das geld holen die sich auch irgendwann ...

also anrufen und checken, alles null problemo !
und ab nach saalbach-hinterglemm


----------



## phiro (25. August 2003)

so also bei mir ist jetzt auch endlich die Bescheinigung per Post eingetrudelt (heute früh), nachdem schon Freitag das Geld abgebucht wurde
es kann also morgen früh losgehen, ich freu mich schon richtig und die Form ist auch bombig zur Zeit  

weis ja leider nicht wie ihr ausseht, aber ich hab ein Giant MCM Team mit schwarzer MarsSuper-Gabel und werd in nem knallgelben Trikot fahren mit der Aufschrift "Bike Department Ost Leipzig", also wenn mich jemand sehen sollte ruhig anquatschen, wäre schön den einen oder anderen zu treffen

also bis denne und viel Erfolg


----------



## wissefux (26. August 2003)

also meiner einer sieht noch so ähnlich aus, wie auf dem pic in meinem profil  

die kohle ist mittlerweile abgebucht, aber unterlagen hab ich noch keine  

ich reise erst am freitag an. geht leider nicht früher. vielleicht sieht man sich ...


----------



## Tom Sch (27. August 2003)

und passend zum Wochenende wird das Wetter schlecht...

Samstag 80% Regen
Sonntag 60% Regen

laut www.wetter.com


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2003)

na, das war doch noch richtig gut mit dem wetter ! zumindest für den marathon  

wär hätte das gedacht, nach den regengüssen am freitag, dass es samstags nochmal wunderschön wird ...

mich haben die 1000 hm beim anstieg zum schattberg doch mehr mitgenommen als erwartet. als ich merkte, dass die medaillien ausser reichweite waren   nahm ich mir öfter mal ne kurze ausszeit und genoss das wunderschöne bergpanorama !
ist halt doch was anderes als hier im taunus  

für meinen ersten alpen-marathon muß ich dennoch zufrieden sein. bin wenigsten unter 4 std auf der mittelstrecke geblieben, hatte keine pannen und keinen sturz.
rang 234 bei den expert men mit 3:46.

mittags bin ich nochmal zum schattberg mit der gondel und fotoausrüstung hoch und hab dann nochmal das teilstück zum west-gipfel zu fuß bewältigt  

die veranstaltung war sonst auch ok und die musi mit gary + gary war klasse !
einzig die etwas "billige" medaillie für die finisher trübte meinen sonst positiven gesamteindruck.

was habt ihr so erlebt ?
wie hat es euch so gefallen ?
welche zeiten seid ihr gefahren ?


----------



## Tom Sch (1. September 2003)

Hi,

richtig, die Veranstaltung war gut organisiert und es gab meiner Ansicht nach nichts zu meckern.

Das mit dem Wetter war schon richtig, allerdings haben mir die Dual-/Freeride Leute dann doch etwas "leid" getan, die hatten ja bei Ihren Läufen immer sch... Wetter/Regen. Hat mich selbst auch geärgert da ich bei solchen Events immer gerne zusehe (und auf keinen Fall mitfahren würde...)!

Ich bin den HM gefahren, kam aber irgend wie nicht so richtig in die Gänge, 3.20 und irgend was um Platz 140 - egal, Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht. Auf die Teilnahme am CC-Rennen haben wir dann aufgrund des starken Regens verzichtet! Ich weiß schon, "Weicheier" aber ich/wir stehen dazu


----------



## Tom Sch (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom Sch _
> *...nicht so richtig in die Gänge, 3.20 und irgend was um Platz 140 - ...*



Hab nun doch nochmal nachgesehen und schon wurde ich schneller...

3:14.58,2 Platz 120 von 360 gewerteten

Wenn ich nun in drei Monaten nocheinmal nachsehe habe ich gewonnen...


----------



## phiro (2. September 2003)

so bin heut auch wieder aus Saalbach zurück gekommen, während gestern das Wetter wieder etwas besser war, hatte es heut früh (9Uhr) Dauerregen und 5°C (!)
also war ich dann doch froh dort wieder wegzukommen   

das Wetter war schon recht ok, wenn man das CC-Finale mal wegnimmt, ist schon krass Ende August bei 8-10°C durch den Schlamm zu wetzen und diese Wurzelabfahrt runterzurennen und trotzdem fast auf die Gusche zu fliegen   
aber beim MA hatten wir ja noch mal richtig Glück gehabt, und der Ausblick während des ersten Anstiegs zur Panoramaalm, als man aus dem Nebel auftauchte und über den Wolken fuhr, ein Traum  

sonst liefs ganz ok, Mittwoch und Donnerstag bei Traumwetter die Strecken abgefahren, Freitag in der CC-Quali 18. von 90 (Klasse Expert Men), womit ich doch recht zufrieden war
Samstag dann beim MA leider sehr weit hinten gestanden in der Startaufstellung und das ganze Rennen über nur am überholen gewesen, am Ende wars dann der 18. Platz von 360 mit 2:34.35,3
eigentlich ziemlich ok, aber die Beine waren gut und mit einer vorderen Startposition wäre mehr drin gewesen, aber pech gehabt halt  
naja und Sonntag kam ja dann die Kröhnung, ich hatte ja noch gehofft das bis 13 Uhr das Wetter vielleicht etwas besser wird aber naja
hab mich dann so einigermaßen über die (sehr langen) 7 Runden gequält (immerhin 22,5km und 740HM) und bin dann 16. von 49 geworden, war nicht so mein Wetter mit dieser Kälte und der Nässe, und Kettenklemmer hatte ich auch ständig

bin aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden, ohne Sturz und mit guten Ergebnissen wieder zu Hause und ne richtig goile Bikewoche gehabt und einige sehr nette Menschen kennen gelernt

Organisation und Stimmung war auch immer richtig super, die MA-Siegerehrung am Abend war schon goil (und oft die deutsche Hymne  )

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. September 2003)

> am Ende wars dann der 18. Platz von 360 mit 2:34.35,3



@phiro :
mensch, das ist ja total der hammer. ich raff das net, wie man solche zeiten hinlegen kann  
und dann noch nebenbei die cc rennen mitgefahren. ohne worte !

glückwunsch und großen respekt !!!

wenn ich wenigstens so knapp über 3 stunden geschafft hätte, wär ich schon total happy gewesen.
aber diese verdammt langen anstiege haben mich geschafft. sowas kann ich zu hause halt nicht trainieren, ohne zwischendurch immer abfahrten zum erholen zu haben.

momentan liegen mir ma´s mit so 1200 hm wesentlich besser. da komm ich wenigstens im ersten drittel an


----------



## phiro (3. September 2003)

@wissefux

danke danke  

naja das mit dem CC-Rennen ist nicht so das Problem, die Quali am Freitag war eine gute Vorbelastung für den MA und hat die Beine gut in Schuss gebracht
ich hatte dann eher beim CC-Finale kleinere Probs, der MA am Vortag hat da doch kleinere Spuren hinterlassen, die die nur CC gefahren sind warn da noch etwas frischer, aber war schon ok so

naja ich bin diese extrem langen Anstiege auch nicht gewohnt, ich hab hier nichtmal kurze Anstiege geschweige denn lange von mehreren km, und in den MAs die ich sonst fahre sind auf 45km maximal halb so viele HM wie in Saalbach, aber wenn du Druck hast isses egal ob du ne Stunde flach fährst oder nen Berg hoch, ist halt nur vom Kopf her recht schwierig


----------



## wissefux (8. September 2003)

hallo !

weiß jemand von euch, ob es einen video von der veranstaltung irgendwann irgendwo geben wird ?

die haben ja überall gefilmt, aus dem hubschrauber, auf der strecke, im ziel ...

auf der homepage steht diesbezüglich nichts.


----------

